# Looking for work, southwest suburbs of IL, willing to travel.



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning! Looking for work in south west suburbs. I have a 2004 Ford F-250 4x4, 7.5 ft Western Pro Plow, willing to travel.

We own our own semi dump truck business with 70 trucks available for snow removal haul off jobs as well. I can also give the best hourly rate in the area for snow haul off jobs, as well as any construction hauling jobs you may need/have. 

This is our business, I am very reliable and will be on the job, no fail when requested. 

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

How far North do you go? Plano? I may need some hauled this year if we get hammered like last year. No dump truck or bobcat any longer.


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I will go where ever the work is for plowing, and the dump trucks will go anywhere in Illinois.


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Also have commercial auto insurance (plowing indorsement) as well as workman's comp, and general liability.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

have property in minooka 15 acres


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

MWS399Lawn, Thanks for the reply! Yes, very interested!!!! I am only 5 minutes from Minooka!!! Please PM or call me (815) 582-7624 my business phone is on 24/7! 
Thanks again, hope we can work something out


----------

